# Using honeycomb (cut comb) in cooking



## SuiGeneris (Feb 13, 2018)

The sugar in honey is the same as other sugars; its simply inverted sucrose. In other words, its the same thing (just pre-converted for you) that you would absorb after eating table sugar, and for that matter, is little different in sugar content & composition than high fructose corn sugar. Swapping other sugars out for honey doesn't achieve much in terms of reducing calories, decreasing blood sugar spikes, etc. It just tasted better.

As for wax, its edible but your body doesn't really break it down - i.e. you're not going to gain any calories or other significant nutrient from it. So you can include it in recipes, although I'm not sure what its effects will be in terms of factors like texture or how well your granola bars will hold together. I think your biggest issue will be getting it to incorporate into foods, especially if you cannot heat the food above the wax's melting temperature.

Personally, I like to eat cut comb (essentially, its candy), and we sometimes crumble it onto salads to give some sweetness and texture (small pieces are almost like adding dried fruit - chewy and sweet).


----------

